
Canadian Sentenced for Selling Encrypted Phones to Criminals - atlasunshrugged
https://www.apnews.com/ef3c658b08314817a77f7f0e9c2fb490
======
atlasunshrugged
This company is super fascinating to me - I understand you can't sell these
phones to cartels and killers, but I do think there's a market for very
security conscious people who want everything they do to remain private. I'm
thinking about Global 2k CEO's, hedge fund founders, etc. who deal with huge
amounts of money and whose info could generate huge returns if you had an
inside look and who want to protect it at a high cost.

